# Tc30 4x4 front diff locked up



## Danb303 (Aug 17, 2014)

My brother borrowed my tractor and while traveling on pavement (I think in 4wd) the front end locked up and he slid to a stop. 

After getting it back to my shop I found that you can:

1. Jack it up and the wheels will turn. One one way and the other in the opposite.
2. Take it out of 4wd and the drive shaft will turn freely. 
3. Let it back down and it's locked up tight. 

Also, he had 2 new tires put on the front the day before. Not sure that matters. 

I've repaired many jeep differentials but I'm not familiar with the disassembly of this type. Any advise before I start? Do I have to remove the outer hubs to remove the axle tube?

Any similar stories?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Danb303 (Aug 17, 2014)

The pinion bearing seized up. 

And the front drive shaft snapped


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello Danb303,

Welcome aboard the Ford/NH Tractor forum.

See attached diagrams for your TC30 4x4. Were the replacement tires the correct size? Front differential low on oil? 

It's best to not run in 4x4 mode on pavement (or wherever you have good traction) because the 4X4 can bind up and the front tires have to slip. On ground, tire slippage is much easier.


----------



## Danb303 (Aug 17, 2014)

The tires are the same size as factory. 
I'm going to try to rebuild it. I have removed the assembly and have the pinion gear out. 
Does anyone know the specs on setting them up? Preload, backlash, etc. Thanks


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Try TBN - www.tractorbynet.com


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your local New Holland dealership should be able to provide the data you are looking for. If not, try Messick's Farm Equipment 877-260-3528.


----------



## Danb303 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have all the parts except the pinion seal. I need to know the preload settings if anyone has a manual. I put it together and with new bearings the preload is at 30 in lbs. it was 35 and I removed one shim and it's now at the 30. 

Also could use the tq specs on the pinion nut

Thanks


----------



## Danb303 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have all the parts except the pinion seal. I need to know the preload settings if anyone has a manual. I put it together and with new bearings the preload is at 30 in lbs. it was 35 and I removed one shim and it's now at the 30. 

Also could use the tq specs on the pinion nut

Thanks


----------



## Danb303 (Aug 17, 2014)

I guess I'm going to go to the dealer and see if I can talk to the mechanic. Can't seem to locate the information I need. Only other option would be to buy the manual.


----------



## Danb303 (Aug 17, 2014)

Anyone know what lube can go in there?

I read it takes 134 but the dealer told me 80-90wt gear oil


----------



## Danb303 (Aug 17, 2014)

The dealer looked it up in the manual and it says to torque the nut to achieve 28.7 to 37.4 inch lbs of preload.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Dan,

Sorry I couldn't help with the torque values you needed. Normally, your local Ford/New Holland dealership can supply this information, as you discovered. 

I would use 80-90 wt. gear oil in your front differential.


----------



## Danb303 (Aug 17, 2014)

Now if I knew how to make sure the carrier was tight I would be in business. 
I don't know how to set the back lash so I don't know where to go next.


----------



## Danb303 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well, it's back together and is holding. 
Ended up with 2 less shims than factory but it all went back together.


----------

